# safety notes & Info for air gun shooters



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/ind ... 419.0.html

This one is interesting and might help someone keep from shooting when they dont want to.

http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/lib ... Cocked.htm

On why you don't leave the spring powered air rifles cocked when you put them up. Air powered rifles are just fine with multi pump rifles recommended to be stored with one pump in them to keep the seals tight.

http://straightshooters.com/navagationp ... tions.html

Some info on various Air rifles from a good seller.

http://new.pyramydair.com/airgun-video

Airgun videos that you can look at in helping to learn what rifle you might want. I know there are others out there so folks are welcome to post links. Nice to see some basic testing of the rifles when you are trying to decide what to buy.


----------

